# Lucha Underground



## XYZpdq (Dec 31, 2014)

Running on El Rey, Robert Rodriguez, That Guy Who Made Survivor, and AAA present halfway between American Indie and AAA Lucha Libre styles with Breaking Bad promos.

Commentary is Matt Stryker and Vampiro.
 Roommate says "oh Vampiro doesn't look that old" "he's not wearing makeup anymore" "oh... ".


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2015)

From watching a few episodes of it, I can honestly say (IMO anyway) that the wrestling on Lucha Underground is much more entertaining then a lot of what's on WWE and TNA.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 2, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> From watching a few episodes of it, I can honestly say (IMO anyway) that the wrestling on Lucha Underground is much more entertaining then a lot of what's on WWE and TNA.


I'm surprised at how good it ended up. When I heard "Lucha! With John Morrison, Ezekiel Jackson, and Chavo jr!" I had no hope for it at all, but by the second episode it picked up remarkably.


----------



## Bork Laser (Jan 7, 2015)

I just watched the 1st episode today and I have to say it's really really good.  Ever since NJP WrestleKingdom 9, I've really started to get into indy wrestling


----------

